# Fish Agility Training - Contest anyone?



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

We have now arrived. No more teasing that our "pets" aren't smart, that they do "nothing". All we have to do is train them. You say "How do I train my fish?". Not to worry. Check this out:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/science/adca/

My sister called me one morning and told me to turn on Good Morning America. They were doing a special about this teacher and his science project. I think this is from that. Just think of the possibilities... We could have local contests, state and regional competition. Instead of plastic props we could use plants and driftwood. It works on so many levels.......


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It would be great if you could teach the fish to do something useful like point out or retrieve dropped items - like suction cup holders. I can't quantify the amount of time I've wasted searching for the darn things in my plants after I've accidentally dropped them. I don't need agility fish, I need search and rescue fish!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Maybe we could give them little scissors and train them to trim the plants.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Heehee, how about mini-shovels so they can plant the endless foreground plants for us? :lol:


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd be happy enough with a fish that went around eating all the stray stems, leaving behind a gorgeous aquascape.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

All those are terrific ideas!! Just think- someone could train them to do all that and then sell them to the rest of us!


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

Great idea! This way we can all have self maintaining aquariums


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I taught my betta to hop for a plastic red pepper.


----------

